
Mark Zuckerberg Announces Facebook Shops - aspenmayer
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/19/zuckerberg-announces-facebook-shops-e-commerce-for-businesses.html
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long. It was:

Mark Zuckerberg announces Facebook Shops, making it easier for businesses to
list products for sale

~~~
austinary
isn't it a risk to e-commerce giants?

